# Chapman University Dodge College BFA Creative Producing 2023



## catlalib

I applied EA for the first time to Chapman Dodge BFA Creative Producing. Are there any applicants to this program or to the film production program, or acting or screenwriting in here ?


----------



## Chris W

Good luck! Here's our current acceptance statistics for the program:


Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






83%

Admitted
15   out of   18   Admitted



6%

Waitlisted
1   out of   18   Waitlisted



11%

*Not Admitted*
2   out of   18   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



The link above has lots of neat acceptance demographics data. Everyone be sure to log your application as well so we can improve our data.


----------

